# FreeBSD 10.2 UEFI 64-bit can't install on Acer Aspire ES1-512



## dewa.jun (Jan 1, 2016)

New Acer ASpire ES1-512. No internal CD/DVD.

Booting UEFI, in secure mode or not in secure mode, from USB memstick results in kernel trap 12. The boot image is the first in the boot order list.

Boots successfully from BIOS mode but the CD image on the memstick is not found so I can't install anything.

The CD image on the memstick is not found in Windows.

I'm stumped. Thanks for any help at all.


----------



## youngunix (Jan 1, 2016)

Did you download the (.img) file and follow these instructions to create the bootable USB?


----------



## dewa.jun (Jan 1, 2016)

youngunix said:


> Did you download the (.img) file and follow these instructions to create the bootable USB?



No. I purchased the device from OSDisc. Presumably they know what they are doing.


----------



## dewa.jun (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm having a similar problem installing 32-bit 10.2 from dvd on an old HP N3390 (legacy BIOS, no UEFI) that cannot find the CD install image but boots into FreeBSD just fine. That also eventually ends with a kernel trap 12. Just in case that's helpful but it's really a different topic for later.


----------



## youngunix (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it possible to try that USB on another machine, preferably a desktop? If it that doesn't work, you either need to contact them or following the instructions to create one that would work.


----------



## youngunix (Jan 1, 2016)

dewa.jun said:


> I'm having a similar problem installing 32-bit 10.2 from dvd on an old HP N3390 (legacy BIOS, no UEFI) that cannot find the CD install image but boots into FreeBSD just fine. That also eventually ends with a kernel trap 12. Just in case that's helpful but it's really a different topic for later.


You keep mentioning that it boots FreeBSD but not able to find CD, is confusing me here! When it boots, do you see the FreeBSD boot menu (beastie logo)?


----------



## dewa.jun (Jan 1, 2016)

When it boots it starts the console with the logo and menu. The cd/dvd is not mounted. During boot, the messages indicate it is looking for the install image filesystem repeatedly, does not find it and gives up. It appears there are two separate filesystems: The boot image in a smaller FAT type fs and then there's the much larger DVD fs from which the system will be installed. Is this accurate?


----------



## youngunix (Jan 1, 2016)

dewa.jun said:


> When it boots it starts the console with the logo and menu. The cd/dvd is not mounted. During boot, the messages indicate it is looking for the install image filesystem repeatedly, does not find it and gives up. It appears there are two separate filesystems: The boot image in a smaller FAT type fs and then there's the much larger DVD fs from which the system will be installed. Is this accurate?


Assuming we are still talking about the Acer laptop without the CD/DVD drive, then there is no reason for the CD/DVD drive to be mounted as it is none existent on the machine. Just to be sure, do you get the following (see image below) when you boot it?


----------



## dewa.jun (Jan 3, 2016)

That's the screen. But it only gets that far booting in BIOS/Legacy mode and then it won't install. With an EFI boot kernel. It may be the wrong one but I can't find out anything useful using windozeWindows 10. There's no point in trying further until I find out what I've got on this USB stick. Thanks.


----------

